# Vpn



## sayjaykay (Nov 4, 2010)

I am terminal technological impairmaent. Don't take anything for granted!

I live and work in China. I bought FbVPN to get passed UNW. It was downloaded, no problem. I try to access it and there is a problem getting connected. On the control panel it show"FbVpn disconnected, firewall(ed).

What do I do? I could really use some help. And please...KEEP IT SIMPLE!!

Thanks, folks.


----------



## paguercio (Jul 28, 2010)

Have you tried this site? http://www.fbvpn.com/tutorial


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

sayjaykay, I edited out your email; that's a great way to get on the spambot lists.

What does 'get passed UNW' mean?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Sorry can't help here

we don't assist with bypassing any restriction imposed by an ewmployer or a country
We might not agree with China blocking large parts of the internet but we won't help with ovwercoming it

Topic closed


----------

